#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [討論] 獅虎=彪(不知道有沒有人發過= =")

## 小韋

原因
是前幾天同學看動物頻道
後來上課跟我說的
好像在我高中?國中?時候就好像在動物頻道看過的樣子??(有點模糊的印象)
之後了...
因為我自己住沒電視= ="
所以就在網路上查了一下
嗯...好像記憶逐漸恢復似的= ="

彪..........!!
獅虎（Liger），又稱為「彪」，
是雄獅與雌虎雜交後的產物，

因此與獅子和老虎一樣，同是豹屬的一員。

其樣貌與獅子相似，但身上長有虎紋。

牠們和老虎一樣，喜歡游泳。

在自然環境中獅和虎的棲息地很少重疊，
獅虎主要是人類影響或主使之下的產物。

獅虎的體型比獅或虎都要大。
原因是雄性獅及雌性虎，會把控制生長的遺傳基因，
遺傳給純種的後代。

獅虎因為並非雄虎與雌獅的純種後代，
缺少了這一條基因，所以生長不受控制。

獅虎由出生起會不斷生長，直至它的身體不能承受為止。

因此「彪」字便成為了龐大的形容詞之一，
如「彪形大漢」。

＊資料來源（包刮圖片）

http://share.youthwant.com.tw/sh.php?do=D&id=82015921

另外這是我在別的網站找到了

應該也是獅虎(彪)吧!?

＊另外想說的是

同學跟我說 世界上只有1隻人工受孕的獅虎(彪) 應該就是上面那隻了
雖然同學說 很漂亮~我也有點這麼絕得
不過 相反的...我討厭人類這樣
讓他老虎和獅子交配，"目的何在?"
而且 研究過 獅虎(彪) 不能獨立在野外生活
因為太笨重、太大隻了，所以只能給人類飼養，說到飼養，
就會讓我聯想到"狗"，因為上次看到"安樂死"真相，
真的感覺到，狗很可憐，沒"人"要的狗=流浪狗，
流浪狗的後果不就等於安樂死嗎?雖然布置於全面撲殺，
可是感覺到他們的生命就只能讓人類決定阿~
也讓我想到 之前看某網站看到日本還哪裡流行"奶瓶貓"
讓我再找找看有沒有那資料= ="
回歸正話題
雖然這些大貓 不是一般民眾能養的起的動物
不過我蠻討厭擅自改造動物呢一一"...
如果出現新的疾病了呢?後果就是撲殺牠們!
另外 我不確定辣~有點忘記了
"金魚"好像也是人類配種了??(忘了=.=)

以上 純粹個人感想~  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

真的是很大隻阿ＯＡＯ
　　認同嵐瘋-韋的說法
　　這是一種病態美的觀念，當初，白老虎比一般老虎受歡迎的時候，動物園就開始大量生產白老虎，可是這是不自然的，病態的。白老虎就是白子，是受到很多病痛折磨的。

　　唉……
　　這種風潮出現之後，動物園又會開始大量出產這種動物了吧……
　　只要經濟允許的話……

----------


## 卡庫爾

大量出產應該是很難的，因爲要生出獅虎獸可沒有養騾子那麽簡單。

馬驢交配成的騾子要比馬和驢都要堅韌，但是獅虎獸卻是很脆弱的。
（樂園好像缺少偶蹄類動物喵。）

----------


## wingwolf

聽說現在不僅有獅虎獸（獅子是父親），
還有虎獅獸（虎是父親）

這樣的確是不好的
因爲雜交出來的動物大多都有各種各樣的問題
獅虎獸是個體太巨大、行動不靈活
虎獅獸是個體太小巧、沒有生存優勢
這樣“生産”出來生命，到底有什麽價值，大概得去問研究人員了……
人類的罪惡啊……

----------


## 戌天沃牙

真的是很~大一隻阿@@
但是也很可憐 人為的產物
不具生殖能力@@

----------


## 夢狼之人

目前似乎只有韓國有，
院方自己是宣稱那不是人為的
他們的說法是
有一天就看到他騎上去了......
但是，誰會把獅子老虎關一塊阿= =
這一定是人類的陰謀

----------


## 银狼之吻

"人類的偉大就在於對自然的改造"……
哼……
不應存在的孩子，還是最好消滅吧……雖然殘忍，但是你的存在就是錯誤……
人類……永遠學不乖……

----------


## 銀月貓

動物星球／獅子愛老虎　產下珍稀獅虎獸存活率50萬之一

更新日期:2008/01/25 00:07 記者薛宇珊／海南綜合報導 

在自然界中各擁一片天，幾乎是井水不犯河水的獅子和老虎，如今卻愛苗滋長？在海南動物園裡，一隻雄獅和一頭雌虎不僅萌生情愫，5年內還生下了10隻愛的結晶，小寶貝擁有爸爸、媽媽的特徵，學名就叫做「獅虎獸」，英文怎麼說，叫作Liger，就是Lion加上Tiger。

在虎媽媽身上活蹦亂跳，張著活靈活現的琥珀色大眼，半歲大的獅虎獸寶寶，任由動物園裡的工作人員擦澡和搔癢，這個小東西名字特別，長的也挺奇怪，他的爸爸可不是老虎，而是號稱萬獸之王的猛獅。

照字面推測，獅虎獸其實就是由公獅和母虎生出的小孩，遺傳了草原霸主和森林之王共同的特徵，獅虎獸體型、毛色以及頭頂鬃毛有如爸爸一般威風，頭部花紋和尾巴紋路則是像極了虎媽媽，不僅外型特殊，也異常珍貴，因為老虎和獅子交配的受孕率只有五萬分之一，幼獅虎的存活率，更不到五十萬分之一，這對獅虎情侶竟奇蹟產下10隻獅虎獸，實屬難得。

每餐要吃下超過25斤牛肉，一年的飼料費將近台幣22萬元，獅虎獸食量大的驚人，成年獅虎獸的體型，又是一般獅子的兩倍大，說不定有機會超越父親，成為百獸之王的新霸主。

＊壽命幾天～數年不等,壽命很短！！

第一隻獅虎獸誕生於法國。經過4年的感情培養，非洲雄獅哈里與東北母虎珍珍於1981年一個極其偶然的機會下生出它們的寶寶「莉莉」。「莉莉」在這個世界上生活了20年，於2001年9月病死。本世紀初，大陸有好幾個動物園開始在這方面進行嘗試，但結果都不太令人滿意。


獅虎並不是只有一隻 而且也不是只有韓國有
不要什麼都推給"人類"這個字眼 也不管他是不是真的是種錯


白虎並不是白化症 而是白色優勢種
是在冰天雪地的寒帶氣候天擇下的結果

最簡單的辨別方式 各種白化症生物因為缺少色素 眼睛是紅色的
而白虎的眼睛是綠色的

----------


## 紅鬍子哈克

> "人類的偉大就在於對自然的改造"……
> 哼……
> 不應存在的孩子，還是最好消滅吧……雖然殘忍，但是你的存在就是錯誤……
> 人類……永遠學不乖……


人類總是企圖去掌握大自然，依照喜惡來決定生物的命運...早該絕種的熊貓和所謂的"害蟲"

彪...這個字是小虎、華麗的紋理的意思，跟獅虎怎麼會扯在一起勒@@"
獅虎體型較一般的獅子和老虎大，紋路也比較淡。硬要說的話，應該是虎獅(比獅子和老虎都來的嬌小)不過還是不要混在一起好了，現在小孩國文程度差，不要在誤導了。

上面說到白老虎，就像美洲豹也會突然異變出黑豹一樣。黑豹跟美洲豹可以正常繁衍生殖，所以跟獅虎這種人工繁殖的不同。

----------


## 阿翔

在香港，
我們不會叫「彪」的，
只會叫「獅虎」、「虎獅」。
不過翔在Youtube找到了虎獅的短片：

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XI2m_65vOU0&hl=zh_HK&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XI2m_65vOU0&hl=zh_HK&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/77tlgJN8J-Q&hl=zh_HK&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/77tlgJN8J-Q&hl=zh_HK&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## 曲奇

據說 一隻彪(雄)和一隻彪(雌)  交配.
是不能夠生出下一代的. (據某某生物老師 所說. 但我個人並沒有認真思考這個問題...)

說到底... 這隻算是怪物吧...
混合物嘛..
能做出來 , 人就會覺得有優越感 .
遲早有一天 人類會造出更恐怖的怪物吧....

----------


## 小聖

因為彪本身就基因缺陷 所以不能繁衍後代喔 雜交的都不行

螺也是個例子 馬+驢=螺

關於基因的缺陷為何不能凡演出後代 只是籠統的說法 真正原因 科學家還在探討喔

請看以下此篇新聞 前幾天的新聞而已 

中研院解開「雜交種不孕」之謎
 更新日期:2008/12/17 09:54 【中國時報　李宗祐／台北報導】 
　馬跟驢交配生的騾，為什麼無法生育、繁殖後代？中央研究院分子生物研究所助研究員呂俊毅領導研究團隊，利用不同「種」酵母菌雜交，成功解開不同物種可以交配，後代卻無法再繁殖的演化密碼，證實與雜交種的「種化」基因配對出現互不相容的矛盾現象有關！


　呂俊毅團隊研究 登上《細胞》期刊


　這項研究成果上周五在全球生物學界最頂尖的《細胞》期刊發表後，隨即引起國際矚目，除了被《細胞》引為本期重點論文以外，還透過越洋電話專訪呂俊毅，專文介紹研究團隊。國際知名演化學者、中研院院士吳仲義以「研究種化機制大半輩子，這篇論文的水準讓我為之亮眼」形容這項研究成果。


　呂俊毅指出，「種」是生物分類的最基本單位。同「種」生物可交配繁殖，代代相傳；但不同「種」的生物即使可以交配，生產雜交種，卻無法繼續繁殖後代，例如馬跟驢交配生的騾，就沒有生育能力。


　八十年前，演化學大師Dobzhansky與Muller曾提出可能是因為兩個「種」的特定基因不相容的假說，認為在雜交的子代中，原本兩個需要互動的基因，卻因分別來自不同「種」而無法互動，呂俊毅解釋，這種假設就好像「種Ａ」的鑰匙打不開「種Ｂ」的鎖。


　多年來，全球學者都企圖想找出那些特定基因，揭開兩個不同「種」的雜交種無法繁殖後代的「種化」祕密。


　呂俊毅表示，雖有科學家利用果蠅雜交種找到四到五組「種化」基因配對，卻遲遲未解開這些基因配對是如何導致不孕。


　比對酵母菌染色體 發現演化密碼


　我國研究團隊最大的突破在於，利用Sb和Sc兩種相近、但雜交子代卻不孕的酵母菌，比對酵母菌有的十六條染色體後，在雜交種的第十三條染色體，找到關鍵性「種化」基因配對AEP2和OLI1，這也是全球在酵母菌中找到的第一對「種化」基因，並首次解開兩個來自不同「種」的「種化」基因配對因無法互動而導致不孕的機制。


　呂俊毅指出，分別位於細胞核的AEP2和粒腺體的OLI1必須來自同種生物，才可以互動運作。但雜交種的第十三條染色體AEP2來自Sb，OLI1卻是出自Sc，導致AEP2無法控制OLI1產生蛋白質，粒腺體因缺乏蛋白質，就不能生產細胞所須的能量，造成酵母菌無法進行有性生殖。


　研究團隊認為，不同生物可能各有各的「種化」基因配對，但造成雜交種不孕的原因，很可能跟酵母菌擁有相同的機制。接下來的研究重點將放在證實這樣的機制是各種生物不同物種雜交子代，無法繁殖後代的通則。


　至於這項研究成果是否可以應用在解決人類不孕的問題，呂俊毅語帶保留地說，這是個很好的科學議題。

----------

